# need a buddy for vortex



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

im thinking about going to vortex tomorrowand i need a partner. so if anyone else is off we can go. im tanner 4498206


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*Have not been in a few years*

But I am going later in September. I know they changed ownership. Let me know if anything changed or if there is new information about the place I should know before going.


----------

